# still feeling full after nursing/pumping



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Ok this has only just occurred this week, so it may not even be an issue in another week, but I wanted to mull it over with those who know.

I WOHM, so I pump at work and EBF when home. Last week, I was pumping high volumes, even in the pm when I usually have considerably less than am. DD's (4mo) been in the past few weeks nursing from both sides when before she was only a one-sider. She had been getting 2 oz bottles at feedings, but last week we bumped it to 2.5- 3 oz because she just seems hungrier.

This week, it seems I'm pumping far less than last. I'm barely managing to stay in step with her bottle consumption (I'm neck and neck rather than a bit over, which is what I'd prefer). It seems when I'm home too, she's fussier and wants to be at the breast for hours. I just switch her side to side when it seems she's through with one. I hope she's getting enough.

But when I'm done on one side, or finished a pumping session, it feels like my breasts are still full. Or rather a minute or so when finished feeding/pumping, it feels like I need to pump again. So I've tried it on my lunch hour - extending the pumping, and got no results. But really I feel SO full. still. And she seems hungrier, but I don't know that it's all coming out, based on how full I feel. I don't know that it's a plugged duct because I've had one before and it hurt. I"m not hurting now, just feeling really full.

Hmm, anyone btdt or have any ideas?


----------



## YesandNo (Mar 16, 2008)

Not sure. If you've only recently started back at work, maybe you're breasts are just adjusting to the pumping?

The other thought I had is that 2.5 oz sounds low for a 4 month old. Aren't they usually getting 4-6 oz per feeding at that age? Maybe this stuff is still working itself out.

You say yours is fussy and wants to nurse all the time..... could be a growth spurt, or maybe she's teething. See if she is content to chew on a toy once you get too sore to keep nursing, or if she really does want more to eat.


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YesandNo* 
Not sure. If you've only recently started back at work, maybe you're breasts are just adjusting to the pumping?

The other thought I had is that 2.5 oz sounds low for a 4 month old. Aren't they usually getting 4-6 oz per feeding at that age? Maybe this stuff is still working itself out.

You say yours is fussy and wants to nurse all the time..... could be a growth spurt, or maybe she's teething. See if she is content to chew on a toy once you get too sore to keep nursing, or if she really does want more to eat.

Hmm. Well I've been back to work since she was 5 weeks old. I've been going off what Kellymom says on their calculator, on how to feed her. It says on their "hw much expressed milk will my baby need" page:

Quote:

The research tells us that exclusively breastfed babies take in an average of 25 oz (750 mL) per day between the ages of 1 month and 6 months.
So that's why I'm doing the 2 oz thing. Well that and info from the rest of the page. I hope she doesn't need more inher bottles, because I'd never be able to pump as much.

She's only recently (the past few days) been acting like she wants to nurse more and more. I don't mind her nursing (I don't usually get sore), but I have things to do (mainly diapers and bottle washing), and we can't nurse in a sling, so it leaves me really tied down. IDK, maybe it's a ride it out for a while sort of thing?


----------



## patchynurse (Sep 15, 2006)

i get the full feeling after pumping and I just pump for longer and I can sometimes coax another let-down. even after getting no milk for the last 8-10 minutes of the pumping session.


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Hmm I will try that on my lunch break.

Seems I've got a plugged duct on the right. Surprise for me! Meh


----------



## birthmommom (Apr 25, 2004)

Teeny, I have been feeling this way too.

What kind of pump are you using?

I have a manual, and I am really thinking that I need an electric.

Henry has been seeming to need more milk in his bottles to, I have also been following the Kelly mom calculator. He is also nursing like all day







so I have been block feeding again.

Let me know if you come up with anything...I feel the same way you do.


----------



## birthmommom (Apr 25, 2004)

anything...I still feel this way and it seems to be getting worse.


----------



## birdie22 (Apr 1, 2005)

nak...an idea out of the blue: could it be hormonal breast swelling? such as with impending af?

hope it sorts itself out for you!


----------



## elizaMM (Nov 10, 2007)

maybe check your pump to make sure its not leaking anywhere? like the little flaps that open and close as it cycles? Those are supposed to be replaced occasionally.

My PIS leaks air from this one little rubber thing on the front. I can hear it and when I push it in it goes away. Need to investigate that...


----------



## Jadethehut (Oct 14, 2007)

Have you tried hand-expressing? Once you get the hang of it, it does a much better job and faster too. I could never get it all out with the pump, but with my hands I can get my boob completely flat if I want (I don't encourage completely emptying unless you want to increase your supply, which is the case here).

I never have felt like there was another drop after Jade was done with me though, so obviously this is not your problem, but it could help 5o% of it, and maybe even massage out that duct!

Jade's Mama


----------

